# Stereo Wiring



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

can anyone help me out here? my rear speakers aren't working and i just rewired my headunit and everything. what color wire goes to the rear speakers anyone know? your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

there should be a group of wires (if i remember correctly) that are purple/black, green/black. they should be grouped. look at your manuel for your deck and make sure they are all connected.


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

ok ill try that thanks for the help


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

well just reconnected the wires and still nothing anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

check the connection to the plastic harness. (other end of what i suggested) Make sure they are all the way in the plastic din.


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

ok well ill try that tomorrow since tomorrows my day off ill mess around with all the connections and plugs see what i can do. i would rip the back speakers out and check the wiring of those but im not completely sure how to do that yet. haven't messed with it much


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

thats probly not going to be the problem scence they were playing with your stock hu.


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

it wasn't a stock head unit it was a Koss and im not completely sure that they were working at the time.... never really used it much it was messed up


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

GXEAltima said:


> it wasn't a stock head unit it was a Koss and im not completely sure that they were working at the time.... never really used it much it was messed up


Koss?! Man I haven't heard that name in ages.
I had a Koss cd player , pure Shit.


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

yea i bought the car with the koss headunit in it and it looked like shit...


----------

